# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Любовь как болезнь.

## Irina

*Любовь как болезнь.*

Возбудителями данного заболевания являются вирусы трех основных разновидностей: брюнетки, блондинки, рыжие.
Изредка встречаются подвиды, мутировавшие под воздействием таких препаратов, как, например, перекись водорода.

Заболевание поражает мускулатуру сердца и легких.

Пути передачи данного заболевания до сих пор не изучены.

Заболевание может протекать как в острой форме, так и в хронической.

Острая форма заболевания сопровождается жаром в области груди, тахикардией, затруднением дыхания, слезоотделением. В особо тяжелых случаях заболевание сопровождается слабоумием. Острая форма заболевания может переходить в хроническую, что обычно происходит уже после того, как пациент перенесет несколько рецидивов в острой форме. При этом симптомы острой формы пропадают, заболевание переходит в латентную форму. В хронической форме во многих случаях проявляются симптомы уступчивости или, как говорит, ортодоксальная медицина, подкаблучничества.

Люди с ослабленным иммунитетом могут подвергнуться инфицированию сразу несколькими вирусами, как одного вида, так и разных.

Следует добавить, что болезнь носит аллергический характер. Вирус особенно активен весной, когда в организме наблюдается недостаток витаминов.

Заболевание считается неизлечимым медикаментозными средствами. Иммунитет может справиться с вирусом самостоятельно, но чаще всего это происходит с острой формой заболевания. При этом известны случаи выздоровления больных и от хронической формы любви.

----------


## nachalo

Когда-то очень давно, лет 30 назад к нам,в Молдавию приезжали студенты из Белоруссии. Один преподаватель на каком-то мероприятии прочитал юмористическую мини-лекцию такого типа. У меня был листок, который с годами затерялся. Много раз пыталась найти в сети эту лекцию, и вот у Вас нашла кусочек. Привожу несколько отрывков из оставшегося в памяти.

 "Любви все возрасты покорны, ее порывы благотворны", - сказал великий русский поэт Александр Сергеевич Пушкин. Не могу не согласиться с первой частью его высказывания. Но вот второй части можно противопоставить народную мудрость "Любовь зла - полюбишь и......"

И еще: рентген показывает темные пятна в области сердца и полное просветление в области мозга.

Может быть кто-то еще вспомнит?

----------


## Sanych

Как сказал Архимед: "Любовь - это теорема, которую надо доказывать каждый день!"

----------


## Настя

Могу добавить лишь, что любовь это такая болезнь, переболев которой несчётное количество раз, иммунитет не вырабатывается  И это здорово!

----------


## Роман

Ну, не знаю... В истории столько случаев, когда человек, заболев любовью, не смог выжить.... Иногда думаю - нужна ли она вообще, любовь эта?

----------


## Droplya

Без любви скучно жить.)))

----------


## Таис

Рассуждать о том, нужна она или нет- глупо... Это как дождь весной- нужен он вам или нет, он всё равно будет идти! Любовь неподконтрольна Вашим пожеланиям, знаете ли. Она просто есть.

----------


## Carlen

Мне кажется, все высказывались о влюбленности, чувстве, как правило скоротечном (у каждого и в каждом случае, конечно, индивидуально) в конце концов конечном. Настоящей же любви подвержены немногие, уж не знаю счастливчики они или совсем наоборот. Видимо и это каждый видит по-своему. Вывод: говорить об этом без юмора - воду в ступе толочь.

----------


## Torin

В каждого свое мнение!!!

----------

